# Be Abendau’ed -- free for a couple of days



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 12, 2018)

I made the mistake yesterday of reading through Abendau’s Heir for a blog and now find myself reading it for the first time in 4 years. Since I last edited it, I guess.

And I’m loving it all over again. It is, as we’re often told to write, exactly the type of book I’d pick up to read 

So I decided to celebrate by popping it on free for my last few days on KDP.

Close character work, Family dynasties, dark stuff, space ships, one half-mad sexy pilot (who might get his own prequel), what’s not to like?

Available at: Amazon.com | Amazon UK


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Aug 12, 2018)

Awesome book, Jo! And part of a terrific series.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh! Oh! I'm not near my WiFi today, but I will pick this up tomorrow. 

So excited!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 12, 2018)

Joshua Jones said:


> Oh! Oh! I'm not near my WiFi today, but I will pick this up tomorrow.
> 
> So excited!


Thank you!


----------



## Droflet (Aug 12, 2018)

Great book. Best of luck with it, Jo.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 12, 2018)

Droflet said:


> Great book. Best of luck with it, Jo.


Cheers, Drof xxx


----------



## Glitch (Aug 12, 2018)

I've already got the omnibus, but I'm glad to hear you still love the story picking it back up after so many years.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 12, 2018)

Glitch said:


> I've already got the omnibus, but I'm glad to hear you still love the story picking it back up after so many years.


It surprised. I’ve spent the last 2 years kind of apologising for it. 

A few weeks ago I was away with a few writers - one of whom loves, loves, loves Waters and the Wild and she had me against a wall telling me to stop apologising for my books. 

I am listening to her. It’s hard but I’m trying to


----------



## Pedro Del Mar (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you Jo! very generous


----------



## Dan Jones (Aug 14, 2018)

Well, nobody can accuse you of being a shrinking violet, Jo! 



Jo Zebedee said:


> she had me against a wall telling me to stop apologising for my books.



Apart from making me resist my inner innuendo generator very hard, this made me think. Probably one for another thread, but I do think we can be prone sometimes to be apologetic for our work, which when you think about it objectively is not really on.

Anyways, good luck with the promo


----------



## Stable (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks Jo, looking forward to reading it!


----------



## althea (Aug 18, 2018)

Jo Zebedee,you are a terrific writer. I have nearly finished the free book you gave us .
It is as good as any books I've read of this genre and better than most. I am looking forward to the next one in the series. Well done!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 18, 2018)

althea said:


> Jo Zebedee,you are a terrific writer. I have nearly finished the free book you gave us .
> It is as good as any books I've read of this genre and better than most. I am looking forward to the next one in the series. Well done!


Well that pretty well made my day - thank you so much


----------



## althea (Aug 19, 2018)

Credit where it's due,Jo.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 6, 2018)

althea said:


> Credit where it's due,Jo.


Thank you for the review - it makes such a difference! xx


----------

